# Sigma 70-210 Apo 1:2,8 + Canon 10d geht das?



## optionaldigital (22. Februar 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

...habe ein kleines Problem und bin bei der Lösungssuche auf diese, sehr gute Seite, gestossen...

Also, ich habe mir die Canon 10d zugelegt, habe auch vorher ein Canon System gehabt und diverse Objektive, auch von Fremdherstellern. Ich schliesse mein Sigma 70-210 APO 1:2,8 an, Autofokus+ Auslösen funktioniert, danach kommt leider die Anzeige Error 99 und kein Bild ist auf der Karte abgespeichert und ich muss die Cam neu starten...
Weiss da jemand Bescheid? Ich nehme stark an, die Optik ist nicht mit der Cam kompatibel, gibt es irgendwo im Netz Listen wo die Kompatibilität steht? Ich habe eine ältere Sigma Optik (18-35) die funktioniert einwandfrei...?

Vielen dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Vitalis (22. Februar 2004)

Ich habe da eine Info im Netz gefunden:
http://www.sigma-foto.de/kompatibel_canon.html

Dein Objektiv ist zwar nicht dabei, aber das Problem ist bekannt. Klingel doch einfach mal bei Sigma vorbei.

Gruß,
Vitalis

*edit* Und noch mehr Infos:
http://www.groovelicious.org/mt/canon/archives/000126.html


----------



## optionaldigital (23. Februar 2004)

*Thanxs...!*

Hey, 

vielen Dank für deine Antwort, habe heute von Sigma direkt erfahren, dass das Objektiv leider nicht nachgerüstet werden kann...naja, muss mich wohl davon trennen und mir ne neuere Linse zulegen...


----------



## LorQaPla (28. Februar 2004)

Ich habe ein 100-400 Sigma 4,5-5,6 und hatte das gleiche Problem. Dann habe ich mir einfach das Formular ausgedruckt 
das es hier gibt
http://www.sigma-foto.de/ -> Service -> Service Information
und habe das Objektiv per Einschreiben abgeschickt ... es hat nicht mal eine Woche gedauert und es kam zurück und TADAH es funktioniert an meiner EOS 10D! Danke Sigma so muß Service sein
Das beste ist: Es kostet nur das Porto!


----------

